
Eval() isn’t evil, just misunderstood - llambda
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2013/06/25/eval-isnt-evil-just-misunderstood/
======
rdudekul
Awesome article that goes into great detail as to the specifics or assumptions
behind the statement "eval() is evil".

